

The future of programming - lisper
http://vimeo.com/71278954

======
cookrn
A previous thread on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6129148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6129148)

~~~
lisper
Ah. Thanks!

